

Use BCrypt for passwords - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/sjegjq

======
a_bonobo
Here's a longer article on using the same bcrypt-gem inside the Authlogic-gem,
useful if you already deployed a system and want to switch from SHA512 or
similar to bcrypt: [http://www.binarylogic.com/2008/11/22/storing-nuclear-
launch...](http://www.binarylogic.com/2008/11/22/storing-nuclear-launch-codes-
in-your-app-enter-bcrypt-for-authlogic/)

